# How to remove drivers seat - seat cover



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmmm ...... You have to take the seat out I'm guessing it will be plugged into a harness as we'll , then I'm sure it will just have metal pins holding the cover down 

BUT I don't think you want to start messing with that heater stuff it can be very dangerous if it goes wrong .


----------

